# Wife Says I'm Wrong



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I've lost bunch of weight wanting to lose 20 more pounds which is going well.Ok when I left High School I was very skinny,I asked my wife what she thought of me getting close to that weight? She said my Doctor would have a fit and far as she is concerd I've lost plenty of weight already and need to quit. :shrug:

Still have a Gut wanting to try take some more of it off.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats on your weight loss.

Are you exercising? That may help tighten muscles.

I think I remember you writing about this quandry once before...If you want to do it, and are healthy - go for it. Whose body is it? I bet your wife just doesn't want the gals chasing you - you know - all those fishin' days......

Let me tell ya' tho. that last little bit of weight is a bear to get rid of....

:icecream:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Congrats on your weight loss.
> 
> Are you exercising? That may help tighten muscles.
> 
> ...



Thats funny my Ex asked a Girl one time if she was after me? The girl told her I was way too skinny for her.

Here is at Pic of me at 17.










Another









big rockpile


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, if you are feeling good, I am with Wolfmom, go for it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

When you're in your twilight years it's good NOT to be skin and bone(it's not good anyways!). You need to talk to a doc who will evaluate your body fat and muscle tone etc and give you an idea what kind of CONDITION to be in. It's not the number on the scales!!!! It's good to get rid of the gut.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Rock, at your age a bit of a gut can be just wear and tear and reduced muscle tone. Can you pinch an inch? What does your doctor say? You might ask him!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Do it.

When you think you look better, you generally feel better. I got rid of most of my gut (I'm only 51). No regrets there. I'm about 15 lbs within my HS weight.

Here is another old coot, who is probably close to his HS weight.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...e&start=63&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1


----------

